# kigtropin



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

hi guys,

been taking kigs at 5iu per day with weekends off and im getting lumps? anyone clarify this?

and im extremly tired? thought it was meant to do good things to ya?

anyway shall i bin it or lower the dose?

thanks


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I've heard other people report the lumps and redness at injection site off kigs mate.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

iv not had the lumps yet touch wood but i have had site injection pain, it does say on the side these are reactions that may occur. Im new to kigs have you had joint pains though or feel tehm wrking


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Batch:20100901

Date:2012.08


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah mate joints feel weird and feel really rundown and getting headaches, high bp anyone?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sore joints this morning and muscles are abit achy. on a **** load of dbol so BP is gonna be high/ish lol anyway.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

bigbrad ill compare my bactch with ur later ill post mine up gtta go get some food


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

warlord94 said:


> bigbrad ill compare my bactch with ur later ill post mine up gtta go get some food


While your in the fridge mate av a look Ffs haha


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

20100901

2012/08

same iv done 10 iu today just tender teh site ut it does say on the side of the box this may occure and will disapear over time, but im new to kigs iv not had sore joints yet but then some people dont get these, from what iv read and iv only just done 2 jabs


----------



## gettinbigger150 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like we all got the same batch guys pmsl, fuk maybe off the same supplier. Seems we are all getting the same sides to, my wrists do feel kinda a little more painful than usual and i also feel run down, flu like symptoms. I read that injection site pain, redness and lumps can even happen in some that use pharma grade stuff but have also read reports that the kigs maybe 192 and note 191 and common side effects from the 192 is what we are getting at the injection sites.

I don't know if i shoul bin it or not myself now.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

werent a big bald guy by anychance lol...

see i got lumps at first then they disapered after a few shots,, im wondering if its administration technique?

yes run down this week , muscles aching alot more than normal, legs tight and i havent trained legs for a while.

hands tight, general joints ache, i reckon its good sh1t gonna give it a chance.

ive still got 180 iu no way am i binning it.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

lol ive double that better be good stuff. Hope to get it tested all being well anyway.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> hi guys,
> 
> been taking kigs at 5iu per day with weekends off and im getting lumps? anyone clarify this?
> 
> ...


many who take HGH get a big energy "kick" but then find it disappears... some are tired immediately... while it may be partly dose related... the reason is you actually need to supplement with T4 when taking HGH... as the T4 speeds up your metabolic processes to allow the HGH to be used propertly- often HGH stresses your own thyroid, leading to a low thyroid situation.. where you will feel lethargic..

Now you could do a blood test for thryoid function...

another way is to measure your body temp for 5 days before starting HGH; then while taking, and if your body temp drops by 0.6 deg 3 days in a row.. you need to add thyroid...

in your case, you could measure your morning temp (always as soon as you get up, before leaving bed), and if its not on the high range of normal (HGH should be increasing your metabolism) then again you would need to add thryoid...

at least you kigs are real HGH


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

cheers for that ausbuilt,

what dose do you suggest for t4 then?

thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> cheers for that ausbuilt,
> 
> what dose do you suggest for t4 then?
> 
> thanks


first, i recommend you get:

http://www.boots.com/en/Braun-ThermoScan-ExacTemp-Ear-Thermometer-IRT4520_797/

i know its a bit pricey, but you'll have it for years, and use it daily while on hgh/thyroid.. and its very accurate, and pointless to use one thats not...

measure your temp 3 mornings in a row (when you awake, before leaving bed). now, if its less than the high range of normal (see the ranges based on age that come with the thermometer). if you're 1.0 deg below, then start on 100mcg of T4, otherwise start on 50mcg. keep measuring, and increase dose by 50mcg everytime your temp drops 0.6deg 3 days in a row.

Now, if you do the above, and you get to 200mcg, and your temp drops again- consider time of both HGH and T4.. (your thyroid will rebound in 2-3weeks, no need to taper); but remember its not just time of the T4, you may at that point need time of HGH... you can continue again later, when your morning temp is at least normal, with no T4 or HGH.

now i know you could just blindly take some t4, but wouldn't you rather know what your body's doing?


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah true mate nice bit of info there , will get ear thermo, reps buddy.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

cant because already gave you some reps...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> cant because already gave you some reps...


no probs, happy to help out; i've been lucky enough to have a great Dr to work through all this with (at one of those anti-aging clinics in europe; though I could say i've been lucky enough to be able to afford it!!)


----------



## benbb (Jan 7, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> no probs, happy to help out; i've been lucky enough to have a great Dr to work through all this with (at one of those anti-aging clinics in europe; though I could say i've been lucky enough to be able to afford it!!)


Apologies for a long time lurker hijacking the thread ausbuilt but I am a experienced lifter, 41 years old, and wanting to try the "anti-aging clinics in europe" route at this point in my life (albeit I have good experience of doing things myself so far if you get my drift). I fully understand if you do not wish to share for whatever reason but do you have any tips on how to find a good one please? Have checked out a couple of lousy ones in London but understand Geneva is a better option? Thanks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend any1 use these


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Ive been using these at 2x 2.5iu ed and although i admit i have nothing to compare them with, im happy. Ive noticed that that the fat has melted away from the ab area and im seeing veins around the navel that i didnt have before. And for the price i paid, im more than happy. I have yet to try pharma grade hgh.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

they have GH in them for sure but I am not sure what is causing the lumps at injection site, redness at site, prickily heat and lumps appearing on body.

All the above sides seem to have died out. Still get numb hands from time to time. been on a couple of weeks dont seem to get fat and I am hammering the cals in.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah I like it, few red lumps don't scare me they disappear next day, smoother skin more lean, more energy, ache in hands n joints is the worst I had and these are dirt cheap g2g chaps been using about a month... Going to run for two more


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

yakuza said:


> Ive noticed that that the fat has melted away from the ab area and im seeing veins around the navel that i didnt have before. And for the price i paid, im more than happy. I have yet to try pharma grade hgh.


Hi,

In what sort of timeframe did you notice this? I'm guessing, 3-4 months maybe?


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

Big bald guy?!

I know the stuff I have is 99.94% pure... Says the lab reports


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nearly everyone i know whos used Kigs has got sore lumps or inflammed redness, cant be good?

usual generic gh problems perhaps?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

hello ,i also have had lumps from kigtropin ,some that last upto 4 days ,its a real pain in the ass.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

lumps at the injection site or elsewhere on the body?

I got both.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

I must be in the minority as i never got any lumps or redness off kigs personally...


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

hilly said:


> i wouldnt recommend any1 use these


Whys that mate?


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

found this, im going to take the supps listed for thyroid, before dabbling with t3 or 4...

Beyond this, there really isn't anything specific that you would HAVE to take with HGH. There are supplements that you could take for specific conditions that are possible with HGH use. The way people react to HGH is a pretty individual thing. Some people get very little suppression of any kind, others don't see any gains from adding HGH because of significant enough suppression of one kind or another. Here's a general rundown of a few of the bigger ones.

For the slight thyroid suppression that is possible:

conservative - take nothing

moderate - t-100x, bladderwrack, coleus forskolin, selinium, zinc, chromium, copper

aggressive - T3 at a dose of 12.5 - 25 mcgs per day

For the insulin resistance that is possible:

conservative - 300mg of Alpha Lipoic Acid and 200 - 300mcgs of Chromium Piccinolate

moderate - 15mg of Actos - a prescription med to increase insulin sensitivity, Glucophage or Metformin to dispose of excess glucose and increase uptake in muscles.

aggressive - add a few IU's of insulin to your HGH cycle

For healthy test levels to best utilize HGH

conservative - do nothing

moderate - use Tongkat or Tribulus

aggressive - add 200-300 milligrams (or more) of testosterone weekly to your HGH cycle

For protection against prostate growth

conservative - do nothing

moderate - use Saw Palmetto (approx 2000mg)

aggressive - use Proscar or equivalent

For those that have a problem with breast tissue growth while on HGH

For those that suffer from this, there is a difference of opinion as to the cause. In the presence of adequate estrogen, HGH can prompt growth or breast tissue. Others theorize that HGH can raise prolactin levels, which can prompt breast growth.

The current consensus seems to be that the best approach for those with this problem is twofold - Take 200mg of B6 (or Bromo if B6 is not sufficient) and also use 20-40mg of Tamoxifen (Nolva) to control this. This is a pretty rare condition, but I have talked with more than a few bros that have reported problems of late.

Once again, I wouldn't say that all of these are necessary for everyone. I would use these supplements as needed to correct whatever conditions that arise with your HGH use. As stated above, reaction to HGH (and just about anything else we use) is very individual.

Happy growing!!


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

i think these are strong gh mate, no probs apart from thyroid down a bit and joint pain, usual sides affects of any hgh. leaning up nicely on this stuff. just ordered another 200iu:tongue:


----------



## waylander (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

Did you start off at this high dose?

If you start at 1iu per day for 2 weeks then go to 2iu for 2 weeks then 3 iu etc, you will not get any sides.

i have taken this stuff and have not had any sides and have spoken to others with the same problems as you.

Starting on 1iu a day and building up is the best and only way to do gh.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> i wouldnt recommend any1 use these


relabelled Kefei's, which ove been running at 20iu ED and sides are weak.

sticking with Original Hyes from now on, everything else seems ****e. Ohh i miss my Lin kits ha


----------



## bamma1436114838 (Apr 7, 2012)

i am new to kigs bud started it yesterday running it with test prop n tri tren for mass size n strength got 100ius of kigs how many ius should i use if i want real gud gains in a month ?? eating well and clean train 5 times a week sumone said run it at 8 ius daily 2 days off could ya shed sum light on this pls thnks PS THERE R SUM BEASTS ON ERE KEEP UP THE HARD WORK LADS


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Running kigs at 2iu per day, sometimes twice a day, have noticed that i get reddish marks..like a rash at the site were i inject :confused1:


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Very very useful, mate, thanks!



bigbrad said:


> found this, im going to take the supps listed for thyroid, before dabbling with t3 or 4...
> 
> Beyond this, there really isn't anything specific that you would HAVE to take with HGH. There are supplements that you could take for specific conditions that are possible with HGH use. The way people react to HGH is a pretty individual thing. Some people get very little suppression of any kind, others don't see any gains from adding HGH because of significant enough suppression of one kind or another. Here's a general rundown of a few of the bigger ones.
> 
> ...


----------

